# Spricht jemand tschechisch?



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2008)

Es dürfte kein jugendgefährdender Text sein, eher eine Börsenmeldung oder so - aber was steht drin???

*Týden: Falcon Capital, kupec ruského dluhu, navýšil základní jmění*

velikost textu:

 3. března 2008  8:24
Firma Falcon Capital, která od české vlády na začátku tisíciletí koupila ruský dluh, navýšila kapitál. Podílet se na tom měla lichtenštejnská společnost Yucom Libero Finanz und Handels, která měla na základě rozhodnutí valné hromady Falconu z loňského března upsat 50 akcií v přibližné hodnotě 4,5 milionu korun za jednu. Informuje o tom časopis Týden.


----------



## Fidul (17 März 2008)

*AW: Spricht jemand tschechisch?*

Rudimentäre Grundzüge ohne Garantie:

Falcon Capital hat am Anfang des Jahrtausends von der tschechischen Regierung russische Schulden aufgekauft und erhöht jetzt das Grundkapital. Daran beteiligt sich die Liechtensteiner Yucom Libero Finanz und Handels Aktiengesellschaft und dann wird es unklar. Irgendwas mit Falcon-Vollversammlung im letzten März, 50 Aktien im Wert von 4,5 Megakronen und so. War das vielleicht eine Übernahme?


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2008)

*AW: Spricht jemand tschechisch?*

Megakronen?
Kiloeuro?


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2008)

*AW: Spricht jemand tschechisch?*

http://www.myczechrepublic.com/de/tschechische-wahrung.html


> Die offizielle Währung von Tschechien ist die tschechische Krone (koruna), abgekürzt Kč, mit der internationalen Abkürzung CZK. 1 Krone hat 100 Heller (haléř), abgekürzt hal.. *Der ungefähre Wert einer tschechischen Krone beträgt 0.03 Euro.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2008)

*AW: Spricht jemand tschechisch?*

Diese Yukom ist also beteiligt an einer Firma, die russische Schulden gekauft hat? Interessant
...

Es gab mal eine
YUCOM-LIBERO AG
*AM GUPFENBÜHEL 575*
9493 MAUREN FL
SCHWEIZ
Tel. [+41 ](0) 0423 3** 20 80

Die Adresse dürften alte Hasen hier kennen...

Vaterland, Nr. 43 vom 23.02.2005
*Yucom Libero Finanz und Handels Aktiengesellschaft*
Vaterland, 23.02.2005, 43, 2005
Öffentlichkeitsregisteramt, Änderung, 18.02.2005, 3845.340 *Yucom Libero Finanz und Handels Aktiengesellschaft*, Gamprin-Bendern (FL-1.067.677) Zustelladresse: 
*Am Büehl [Bühel!] 1, 9493 Mauren*, Wurde bestellt: 
*Mitglied, Einzelunterschrift, DOLINA PARTNERS INC. , Tortola, Island
*
Tel 00423 - 377**80
Auch diese Adresse dürfte alten Hasen geläufig sein. Zumindest den alten Hasen, denen oboige Adresse geläufig ist.

Weniger bekannt dürfte sein, dass diese *Dolina Partners Inc* auch mal als "Mitglied" auftauchte bei einer gewissen *Intertele AG*, die alten Hasen bekannt sein dürfte, denen obige Adressen was sagen 

Womöglich ist das eine sogenannte "organisatorisch bedingte Koinzidenz", nicht mehr. Mal observieren, Äuglis und Öhrlis offen halten...


----------



## Fidul (19 März 2008)

*AW: Spricht jemand tschechisch?*

Das gab anscheinend so einigen Stunk damals.

http://www.radio.cz/de/artikel/8875


> ... Der Finanzminister bestätigte, dass sich an der Begleichung der russischen Schulden die Firma Falcon Capital beteiligt. Er stellte zugleich die in der tschechischen Tagespresse veröffentlichten Informationen in Frage, nach denen die Gesellschaft verdächtigt wird, Verbindungen zur Unterwelt zu haben. ...


http://archiv.radio.cz/news/GB/2002/15.01.html


> ... A Russian journalist with the weekly Novaja Gazeta claims that Falcon Capital is directly linked to a parent company owned by Osama Bin Laden, the man believed to be behind the September 11th terrorist attacks against the US. ...


http://www.radio.cz/en/article/11057


> The Czech authorities have categorically dismissed claims by a Moscow newspaper of a link between the government's recent debt agreement with Russia and the world's most wanted man, Osama bin Laden. The story produced a minor sensation earlier this week, but as Nicole Klement reports, a Czech intelligence report seems to have removed the last scrap of credibility surrounding the claims.


http://www.ceb.cz/content/view/212/95/


> ... The Czechs were also under suspicion because there was also another domestic company in the tender, Falcon Capital. Five years ago this company had cancelled a portion of the Russian debt for the Czech Finance Ministry precisely through a link with RAO JES. It paid the state just under USD 1 billion for a debt of USD 3 billion, while the balance disappeared. ...


----------

